# Politicians that support ANTI Hunting orgs.



## Northforker (Oct 11, 2004)

Please add to the list and BTW, adjust your voting habits accordingly  



Hillary Rodham Clinton

Diane Feinstein

Chuck Schumer

Ted Kennedy

Nancy Pelosi

Dick Durbin

Sheila Jackson Lee

Barbara Boxer

John Kerry

Barack Obama

Barney Frank

Jesse Jackson Jr.

Bobby Rush


----------



## RMac (Feb 4, 2005)

Oh my gosh, I do believe they`re all DEMOCRATS. Can you believe that.  

Bob


----------



## redneckarcher (Jan 28, 2005)

you said it brother


----------



## 963369 (Nov 15, 2003)

The fellah who introduced the Sunday Bowhunting Bill here in 'Jersey is a Democrat, so while it is true the folks on the list you posted are patent idiots and pandering simps, it does not follow that ALL Dems are that way. I am sure there are a few Repubs who have salad dressing on their hands, also. Wish I knew who those Buggars are actually...........it might be nice to keep them in mind each and every time there is an election. I will post a list on my fridge, right next to the list of corporations that support antihunters.


----------



## Northforker (Oct 11, 2004)

*NYC Mayor Mikey Bloomberg*

 New York City Mayor, Michael Bloomberg  

March 6, 2005 -- 
A bill in Congress to block lawsuits against gun-makers is hardly a per fect answer to litigious gun-control activists, but it seems the best recourse nonetheless. 

Notwithstanding calls by folks like Mayor Bloomberg to defeat the bill. 

Such sweeping legislation, which would limit suits by states and localities, should bother anyone concerned about limited government. 

But, then, so should the explosion of those suits against a perfectly legal industry. 

New York has joined other cities in suing gun-makers, claiming that the companies have done little to stop guns from getting into criminals' hands. 

In January, the City Council passed, and the mayor signed, a law making gun manufacturers liable for crimes committed with their products. The law covers sales of guns in localities outside of New York; its constitutionality will certainly be challenged. 



Both the local law and the lawsuits have the same problem: They try to hold a perfectly legal industry responsible for the illegal use of its products. 

Should other legal products be targeted because their illegal or inappropriate use leads to injury and death? 

Rather than permit another tobacco-litigation nightmare, Congress is asserting its powers to regulate interstate commerce. 

The mayor, meanwhile, let on to his true agenda recently on his radio show when asked if all handguns should be banned. "I'm not so sure I wouldn't think that is a good idea," he said. 

And to hell with the Second Amendment, apparently. 


Sad that Bloomberg, a one-time businessman, sees nothing wrong with urging individuals and municipalities to file lawsuits against law-abiding companies because a product is used illegally. 

It's precisely this sort of absurd behavior from local and state politicians that forced Congress' hand.


----------



## 963369 (Nov 15, 2003)

It is patently obvious that "Mike" bloomberg, a billionaire, has his own agenda. He cannot admit that his government is incapapble of handling a basic task assigned to it---incarcerating and or puting to death murderers who misuse handguns, so he passes on the blame to the least liable persons, thus throwing the focus off his fat behind. He is a soft sissy, and aside from bodyguards couldn't take a girl in a fair fight. So, of course HE's well guarded with bodyguards---because he KNOWS his streets are unsafe due to the behavior of the uncivilized animals who lurk there. Why do you think New Yorkers are leaving there in droves and moving to New Jersey? He cannot govern, and is ineffectual, so blame MUST be assigned. And who better to blame when one is a politician than the innocent? Shows what a little girly man(to quote Arnold) Mike is.


----------



## 963369 (Nov 15, 2003)

Sorry, I usually don't stoop to name calling, but it was a truly rough day at work, and temper was worn thin, and I shoulda had a cold one before I hit the site. Mikey is a little reptile though........


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Tautog Rich said:


> Sorry, I usually don't stoop to name calling, but it was a truly rough day at work, and temper was worn thin, and I shoulda had a cold one before I hit the site. Mikey is a little reptile though........



he definetly is a turd. nothing is more annoying than some loser who has armed guards to protect him and then whines about us "peasants" wanting to own the same guns that our taxpayers buy to protect the schmuck


----------



## truk (Jan 31, 2005)

here is a partial list of republicans that are anti;

Joe Stengel, Jim Sullivan, Al White, Bob McCluskey, Tom Massey, Mark Larson, Josh Penry and Diane Hoppe.

these folks are from colorado only,i will get more republican names if only to make this a fair thread and not just a democrat bashing one.


----------



## truk (Jan 31, 2005)

heres two from michigan;Sen. Shirley Johnson, R-Royal Oak, introduced a resolution on Tuesday that would designate the mourning dove Michigan's official bird of peace. It was unclear how much support the resolution had in the Senate.,also Sen. Walter North (R-Saint Ignace)


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*!!*



Tautog Rich said:


> The fellah who introduced the Sunday Bowhunting Bill here in 'Jersey is a Democrat, so while it is true the folks on the list you posted are patent idiots and pandering simps, it does not follow that ALL Dems are that way. I am sure there are a few Repubs who have salad dressing on their hands, also. Wish I knew who those Buggars are actually...........it might be nice to keep them in mind each and every time there is an election. I will post a list on my fridge, right next to the list of corporations that support antihunters.


How true.

Now I know what that white stuff is....thought it was something else.


----------



## Topgunnr (Apr 19, 2005)

**#&% poltics!*

This last election drove me insane! I'm a union worker, the union tells you that you should vote dem. NRA news letters tell you that you should vote rep. So I get to vote for my job, or my guns & hunting rights? We just recently voted to have off the 1st day of deer season & got it. This is how politicians split the blue collar vote up. If all unions and hunting organisations banded together and went Independant over rep. or dem. We'd own the WhiteHouse..


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

*iT IS TRUE ..*

That there is a few republicans who are anti hunting etc.. But, as partys go the dems have way way more antis under their tent many being party leaders . So, I can't see supporting democrats at all ..It even gos past hunting. A lot of them would stop fishing if they could ..


----------

